# Ginger has passed away



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't have a clue how but Ginger died this morning  He was running around last night when he got fed but about 2 hours later he started sounding raspy when breathing. I know he had gave up because his eyes just looked dead. When touching his body he was making noises asif he was in pain so gave him some metcam and left him be. Sadly this morning he had died. Such a shock because before getting fed he was so healthy and happy. Think he must have had an underlying condition or some sort of infection that he was hiding.

RIP lil 3 legged guy atleast you knew that not all humans were cruel and some are nice and loved you so much. Even if it was only for a few months you were here xx


----------



## doggylicious (Oct 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss.Ginger R.I.P xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

So sorry to read that you have lost Ginger! Run free little guy!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry! RIP gorgeous little Ginger. Sending hugs to you hun!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP Ginger :frown:


----------



## jackano1 (Oct 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your little Ginger.

RIP Ginger.

Janex


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

So sorry :frown:that happened to one of my chinchillas its heart breaking :cryin:
Run Free Little Ginger xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so sorry!  You did a brilliant job with him, at least he wasn't in that horrendous pain he was first in


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww so sorry, he was such a gorgeous lad too, reminds me of my ginger guinea pig who is also called 'Ginger'. Piggies soon go down hill though, it happened to one of mine a few weeks ago and it was touch and go for a few weeks but she seems to have won the battle with the help of baytril every night for a month.
RIP gorgeous Ginger.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I know this is quite an old post but I was thinking about Ginger the other day (I remembered the state you got him in) so I searched the forum for posts about him and found this  

RIP little man xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so sorry
atleast he knew what it was to be loved


----------

